# a story of a phony



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 03:32:12 -0500*
That story of Burgess and coy remind me of something that happened last
year,
Since a couple of years now, I am chatting on a military channel in IRC
And one night a guy arrived and said he was in the CF, so naturally
I went and talk to him, but he said he was stationed at Pendleton Canadian
Forces Base,
Members of sixth battalions Princess Patricia Canadian Infantry, so I was
like HMMMMMMMMMM and LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Oh yeah the base was in northern Ontario
too. After one hour of intense chatting in the channel he finally admitted
he wasnt in the forces. Another night we had a guy pretending to be a
reservist from
The Canadian Grenadier Guard but in Montreal, his story ended up saying he
was on criminal charges because he assault an officer only night and he
didnt even know
What his MOC number was. Another night, a woman for a change I guess to
fit in the chat, said she was in the forces, bla bla bla, but she mentioned
things about the tests
That was never implanted by the DND, but the worst is when she said that the
recruiting center in Montreal was on the corner of Maisoneuve and
Saint-Catherine parallel streets when in fact as every soldier in the
Montreal area knows, the CFRC Montreal is on Corner Bishop / Saint-Catherine
in front of the Saint-Andrews Anglican church.
My 2 cents of phonies
Im back to my paper proposal on the Soviet intervention in Afghanistan
Btw, if anyone as ideas, on the possible consequence and reasons for the
deployment of Soviet troops in Afghanistan, other than access to the Indian
Ocean, and counter the anti-commies forces, please let me know, I have to
analyze any aspects.
thanx
Jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 02:50:32 -0800*
I used to get Tacos at Kojaks, just down the road from the CFRC, man they
were hot
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 12:32 AM
Subject: a story of a phony
> That story of Burgess and coy remind me of something that happened last
> year,
> Since a couple of years now, I am chatting on a military channel in IRC
> And one night a guy arrived and said he was in the CF, so naturally
> I went and talk to him, but he said he was stationed at Pendleton Canadian
> Forces Base,
> Members of sixth battalions Princess Patricia Canadian Infantry, so I was
> like HMMMMMMMMMM and LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Oh yeah the base was in northern
Ontario
> too. After one hour of intense chatting in the channel he finally admitted
> he wasn‘t in the forces. Another night we had a guy pretending to be a
> reservist from
> The Canadian Grenadier Guard but in Montreal, his story ended up saying he
> was on criminal charges because he assault an officer only night and he
> didn‘t even know
> What his MOC number was. Another night, a woman for a change I guess to
> fit in the chat, said she was in the forces, bla bla bla, but she
mentioned
> things about the tests
> That was never implanted by the DND, but the worst is when she said that
the
> recruiting center in Montreal was on the corner of Maisoneuve and
> Saint-Catherine parallel streets when in fact as every soldier in the
> Montreal area knows, the CFRC Montreal is on Corner Bishop /
Saint-Catherine
> in front of the Saint-Andrew‘s Anglican church.
>
> My 2 cents of phonies
>
> I‘m back to my paper proposal on the Soviet intervention in Afghanistan
>
> Btw, if anyone as ideas, on the possible consequence and reasons for the
> deployment of Soviet troops in Afghanistan, other than access to the
Indian
> Ocean, and counter the anti-commies forces, please let me know, I have to
> analyze any aspects.
>
> thanx
>
> Jf
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 12:39:45 -0500*
Kojax eurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk!!!!!!!! did u went recently, my school is next to the
CFRC
the best Pita sandwiches is at Boustan on corner Maisonneuve crescent.
dave newcombe wrote:
> I used to get Tacos at Kojaks, just down the road from the CFRC, man they
> were hot
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 12:32 AM
> Subject: a story of a phony
>
> > That story of Burgess and coy remind me of something that happened last
> > year,
> > Since a couple of years now, I am chatting on a military channel in IRC
> > And one night a guy arrived and said he was in the CF, so naturally
> > I went and talk to him, but he said he was stationed at Pendleton Canadian
> > Forces Base,
> > Members of sixth battalions Princess Patricia Canadian Infantry, so I was
> > like HMMMMMMMMMM and LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Oh yeah the base was in northern
> Ontario
> > too. After one hour of intense chatting in the channel he finally admitted
> > he wasn‘t in the forces. Another night we had a guy pretending to be a
> > reservist from
> > The Canadian Grenadier Guard but in Montreal, his story ended up saying he
> > was on criminal charges because he assault an officer only night and he
> > didn‘t even know
> > What his MOC number was. Another night, a woman for a change I guess to
> > fit in the chat, said she was in the forces, bla bla bla, but she
> mentioned
> > things about the tests
> > That was never implanted by the DND, but the worst is when she said that
> the
> > recruiting center in Montreal was on the corner of Maisoneuve and
> > Saint-Catherine parallel streets when in fact as every soldier in the
> > Montreal area knows, the CFRC Montreal is on Corner Bishop /
> Saint-Catherine
> > in front of the Saint-Andrew‘s Anglican church.
> >
> > My 2 cents of phonies
> >
> > I‘m back to my paper proposal on the Soviet intervention in Afghanistan
> >
> > Btw, if anyone as ideas, on the possible consequence and reasons for the
> > deployment of Soviet troops in Afghanistan, other than access to the
> Indian
> > Ocean, and counter the anti-commies forces, please let me know, I have to
> > analyze any aspects.
> >
> > thanx
> >
> > Jf
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 24 Feb 2001 10:03:06 -0800*
Haven‘t been back to Montreal for years, sure do miss the food there...you
can‘t get good french fries here in BC.......
Lafleurs for a Steamie on Friday night...
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 9:39 AM
Subject: Re: a story of a phony
> Kojax eurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk!!!!!!!! did u went recently, my school is next
to the
> CFRC
> the best Pita sandwiches is at Boustan on corner Maisonneuve crescent.
>
>
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > I used to get Tacos at Kojaks, just down the road from the CFRC, man
they
> > were hot
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 24, 2001 12:32 AM
> > Subject: a story of a phony
> >
> > > That story of Burgess and coy remind me of something that happened
last
> > > year,
> > > Since a couple of years now, I am chatting on a military channel in
IRC
> > > And one night a guy arrived and said he was in the CF, so naturally
> > > I went and talk to him, but he said he was stationed at Pendleton
Canadian
> > > Forces Base,
> > > Members of sixth battalions Princess Patricia Canadian Infantry, so I
was
> > > like HMMMMMMMMMM and LOOOOOOOOOOOL. Oh yeah the base was in northern
> > Ontario
> > > too. After one hour of intense chatting in the channel he finally
admitted
> > > he wasn‘t in the forces. Another night we had a guy pretending to be a
> > > reservist from
> > > The Canadian Grenadier Guard but in Montreal, his story ended up
saying he
> > > was on criminal charges because he assault an officer only night and
he
> > > didn‘t even know
> > > What his MOC number was. Another night, a woman for a change I guess
to
> > > fit in the chat, said she was in the forces, bla bla bla, but she
> > mentioned
> > > things about the tests
> > > That was never implanted by the DND, but the worst is when she said
that
> > the
> > > recruiting center in Montreal was on the corner of Maisoneuve and
> > > Saint-Catherine parallel streets when in fact as every soldier in
the
> > > Montreal area knows, the CFRC Montreal is on Corner Bishop /
> > Saint-Catherine
> > > in front of the Saint-Andrew‘s Anglican church.
> > >
> > > My 2 cents of phonies
> > >
> > > I‘m back to my paper proposal on the Soviet intervention in
Afghanistan
> > >
> > > Btw, if anyone as ideas, on the possible consequence and reasons for
the
> > > deployment of Soviet troops in Afghanistan, other than access to the
> > Indian
> > > Ocean, and counter the anti-commies forces, please let me know, I have
to
> > > analyze any aspects.
> > >
> > > thanx
> > >
> > > Jf
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

